# slim pc case upgrade?



## ashabellenar (Mar 14, 2011)

i need to know what case to buy for my computer emachines el 1352-01e, thank you.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm guessing it's a micro-ATX system so you would need a case that supports that specification. If it's an mini-ITX you'd need a case that supports that. You can usually tell by the number of expansion slots on the back or by looking at the motherboard.

You may also need a new power supply if the current one doesn't fit easily in the new case.

One other thing to be careful of is any proprietary connections that they use.


----------



## ashabellenar (Mar 14, 2011)

it has 2 expansion slots pci express x16, pci express x1 and its a micro atx and what psu would you recommend ?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello ashabellenar and welcome to TSF,

Is this what the right side of your case looks like?


----------



## ashabellenar (Mar 14, 2011)

yes thats what it looks like.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Your computer likely uses the "BTX" form factor then. It is not compatible with a standard ATX case.


----------



## ashabellenar (Mar 14, 2011)

okay? do you have any ideas on what could be done? is it possible to upgrade the case?


----------



## ashabellenar (Mar 14, 2011)

hey, i had an old big case that it seemed it would work and it did only the psu its too small and i have the case upside down because the psu isn't being held by anything i was wondering if this psu would work it has the connectors the cd rom and the hard drive uses (sata) anyway here's the link 

Newegg.com - LOGISYS Computer PS550ABK 550Watts ATX12V Power Supply With SATA and 20/24 Pin connectors.


----------

